# ISO exceptional flavor



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 25, 2011)

Last night, I used a method I've known about for many years, but haven't tried before to cook boneless chicken breast.  I seared the chicken until it was very lightly browned on both sides in a hot CI skillet that had just a sheen of oil on it.  I salted the chicken before cooking.  I then added 1/2 cup of well-flavored turkey broth to the pan and covered it.  I cooked the chicken for ten minutes more over medium heat.  

The chicken was done perfectly.  It was very juicy and very tender.  But it was also pretty bland.  I need an exceptional rub or brine that has no thyme, pepper, or sage in it as my DW doesn't like those flavors.  This chicken can't be acidic (sour) for the same reason.  I could just make a sweet & sour sauce to go over it, or add a bit of soy sauce and cornstarch to the broth.  But what I'm really looking for is outstanding chicken flavor, like what you get from properly browning the meat over fire, or in hot grease, or under the broiler, but using the same cooking method as described above.  I'm looking for perfect tenderness, with perfect chicken flavor.

From most others, the chicken I had prepared would have made them say wow.  But I'm trying to please the pallate of people who know the difference between good and great food.

I'm not sure I can meet my own expectations.  I may be setting the bar a little too high.  If I could add the forbidden herbs, and spices, this would be easy.  Oh, and curry is out too.

It's so hard to cook for someone who doesn't like, or rather, can't eat so many things.  Heavy, heavy sigh.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Hoot (Jan 25, 2011)

I am uncertain if chicken breast can really be exceptionally flavorful especially using little if any seasonings in the method you describe. Perhaps if (Heaven forbid!) you used lard instead of olive oil or perhaps if the broth had some chicken fat in it. I reckon someone will come by shortly and straighten me out about this.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 25, 2011)

Could you duck fat instead of oil.  


Duck fat good.. duck fat real good....


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe some sprigs of rosemary in the broth??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 25, 2011)

+1 on the Rosemary!! ~~ Tarragon maybe!


----------



## Alix (Jan 25, 2011)

Bacon fat in the skillet, a bit of garlic and onion and cracked pepper. The method you describe with those additions would be mighty tasty I think.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 25, 2011)

Crushed garlic, carmelized onions, fresh ground sea salt, white truffle oil (a little goes a long way), topped with sauteed cremini mushrooms, and a sprinkling of finely chopped flat-leaf parsley and pecorino-romano cheese over the top and plate.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 25, 2011)

What about a homemade terriyaki sauce, a light cream sauce with garlic and rosemary, a drizzle of honey and a little bit of ginger, some sauted peppers, onions and mushrooms and a little bit of grated cheese.

You can also think about how you serve it. If you place it on a bed of wilted spinach that has bacon, garlic, and onion a lightly seasoned chicken breast may be just the ticket.


----------



## merstar (Jan 25, 2011)

A rub of garlic powder, onion powder, fines herbes (or tarragon or chives or green herb of choice), salt, etc. Can also make a paste of the above herbs, along with Dijon mustard and some extra virgin olive oil. (I usually add lemon juice, black pepper, etc. but it will still be good even if you omit them)


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 25, 2011)

When  I want  something to have more chicken flavor I use chicken base in the broth.  Maybe your folks won't like that but it works for us.  You can get it at Gordon food service or most any restaurant supply.  I prefer the kind that is moist as opposed to to dry products.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 25, 2011)

Start with a bone in skin on breast and remove them before serving.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 25, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Start with a bone in skin on breast and remove them before serving.



Bake the bone in skin on breast in the oven 350 for 45-50 minutes.  Eat skin.  Strip chicken from bone without burning your fingers and slice.  Simmer chicken slices in gravy or spaghetti sauce, etc., for something different.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 25, 2011)

Goodweed said, "_But what I'm really looking for is outstanding chicken flavor, like what you get from properly browning the meat over fire, or in hot grease, or under the broiler, but using the same cooking method as described above. I'm looking for perfect tenderness, with perfect chicken flavor."_

I immediately thought of broiling or grilling chicken, bone in, skin on until charred to perfection...THEN proceed from there to make your braising liquid, you would then have that flavor.

Just a thought!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Goodweed said, "_But what I'm really looking for is outstanding chicken flavor, like what you get from properly browning the meat over fire, or in hot grease, or under the broiler, but using the same cooking method as described above. I'm looking for perfect tenderness, with perfect chicken flavor."_
> 
> I immediately thought of broiling or grilling chicken, bone in, skin on until charred to perfection...THEN proceed from there to make your braising liquid, you would then have that flavor.
> 
> Just a thought!



I think that I will just cook the chicken by frying, broiling, or grilling, and jsut make sure to cook it to the proper temp.  That way, i'll still get the flavor, and the tenderness.  I might try bring the bird first to make it extra juicy and add a bit of flavor to the chicken meat.  

Brine recipes anyone?  I'm thinking a brine made with chicken soup base, and allowed to chill in the fridge.  Place the chicken in, and let it sit in the fridge overnight.  That way, the intensified chicken flavor would penetrate the meat.  I might add garlic and onion to the brine as well.

Me, I like the herb and spice suggestions that have been given.  DW probably wouldn't.  Things may get better when she gets her new teeth (dentures).  I'm glad mine are the originals that came with this body, still intact and with no cavities, after 55 years of abuse.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

